# Rock's Diet for Jodi



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Seperate journal for my diet. I know Jodi doesn't like going through pages of whoring and that is impossible to not do in my w/o journal  So this is just for Cardio and Diet. NO WHORING!!!  If you have any questions or comments feel free to post.

Carb cycling now. Trying for Recomp, I look like crap right now 

Here is Today's meals:

*Meal 1- After 10 min HIIT*- 40g Protein, 3 TBSP Whipping Cream

*Meal 2- Pre-W/O*- 1.5 cup Rice, 4 oz Ground Beef (lean), 1 Tuna Patty
*
Meal 3- Post W/O*- 1.5 cup Rice, 2 tuna Patties

*Meal 4- * 1 cup Oats, 1 TBSP PB, 2 TBSP Whipping Cream, 40g Protein

*Meal 5-* 1 Hamburger Patty, 1 Salmon burger, 1 cup Green Beans

*Meal 6-* 8 fish oil, 40g Protein
*
Cals- 2,672*
*Fat-* 84g, 29%
*Carb-* 209, 29%
*Protein-* 267g, 41%

I know i need fruit and more veggies, pitiful thing is I am completely broke right now  As soon as I get my paycheck I'll pick that up and some leaner meats like Chicken.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

What's with the heavy cream


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Precisely what I was thinking.  PWO fats?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

Best of luck!  youll do greattt!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen!!!

Kvyd- There's no post workout fats there!

Jodi- Sorry, I got addicted when on that other diet! Hehe. Alright, heavy whipping cream is out!!!  Oh, and I plan to compete next May.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Im talking heavy whipping cream after HIIT.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Jodi- Sorry, I got addicted when on that other diet! Hehe. Alright, heavy whipping cream is out!!!  Oh, and I plan to compete next May.


Yeah, ditch it.  This aint no low carb diet


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 4, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Im talking heavy whipping cream after HIIT.


Oh, I see. Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought you still wanted a fat source after cardio, just not after weight training.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, ditch it.  This aint no low carb diet


It's gone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 4, 2004)

No Carb Day. No training today. Was going to do HIIT on the track, but my stomach is very upset today. Here are the meals as follows-

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 2-* 1 Hamburger patty, 1 Tuna Burger, 1 cup Green beans

*Meal 3-* 4oz Ground Beef, 1 Salmon Burger, 1 cup Green Beans

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, 2 tbsp PB

*Meal 5-* 1 Hamburger patty, 1 tuna Burger, 1 cup Green Beans

*Meal 6-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Cals- 1,698*
*Fat-* 72g, 38%
*Carb- * 18, 4%
*Protein-* 245g, 58%

I don't figure in condiments (only different kinds of mustard) or vegetables when doing my macros.


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, ditch it.  This aint no low carb diet



Only 18 Carbs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Only 18 Carbs?


It's a no carb day. Only veggies.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Only 18 Carbs?


Sara, this is carb cycling


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm sorry, are you carb cycling?


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sara, this is carb cycling


Good Morning Jodi! opps! we posted the same time


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2004)

Best of luck Rock!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Jenny! Almost time!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2004)

Yesterdays Meals- High Carb

Meal 1, Pre w/o- 1.5 cup oats, 3 strawberries, 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 2, Post w/o- 1.5 cup oats, 3 strawberries, 40g protein

Meal 3- 1.5 cup oats, 3 strawberries, 40g protein

Meal 4- 2 cups Brown Rice, 4oz ground beef, 4 oz Flounder

Meal 5- 1 Hamburger patty, 4oz Flounder

Meal 6- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Cals- 3,432
Fat- 87g, 24%
Carb- 358, 38%
Protein- 309g, 38%

I know not to count carbs on High carb day and I didn't. But at the end of the day I know how much I ate so that's what I did


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

After you going low carb for a while there I hope this didn't reap havok on your system


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2004)

LOL!! I hope not too


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2004)

Today's Meals, No Carb-

Meal 1- 40g Protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 2- 4oz Flounder, 4oz Ground Beef

Meal 3- 40g Protein, 2 Tbsp PB

Meal 4- 4oz Flounder, 4 oz Ground Beef, 1 cup Green Beans

Meal 5- 1 Chicken Breast, 1 cup Green Beans, 5 fish oil

Meal 6- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Cals- 1,669
Fat- 56g, 30%
Carb- 18, 4%
Protein- 271g, 65%


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here is how I'll be breaking up Carb cycling I think. Let me know what you think.

Mon- High.......Chest
Tue- Low........Back
Wed- No.........None
Thurs- High.....Legs
Fri- No...........Arms
Sat- Low........Shoulders
Sun- No

Repeat


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

This weekend the diet was not good at all. It's hard when you go away and have to rely on other people for food (especially family that don't understand). So starting Sat afternoon until Sunday night was pretty much a cheat weekend  Oh well, just keep with it and plow ahead


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

*High Carb Day-*

*Meal 1,* Pre W/O- 40g protein, 1.5 cup Oats, 2 Tbsp PB, 3 Strawberries, 2 ALA

*Meal 2,* Post W/O- 40g protein, 1.5 cup Oats, 3 strawberries

*Meal 3-* 1 chicken breast, 2 cups rice, 2 ALA, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 4oz Chicken, 4 oz ground beef

*Meal 6-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Cals-* 3087
*Fat-* 70g, 22%
*Carb-* 274, 33%
*Prot-* 333, 45%


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Here is how I'll be breaking up Carb cycling I think. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Mon- High.......Chest
> Tue- Low........Back
> ...


  I responded to this the other day but its not showing up.  I don't recall everything I said but the jist of it was taht I thought it would better if you switch Chest and Back workout days so that Back is on high carb day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Jodi. Just did chest today on High Carb so I'll switch it up next week   I want to go over with you too how to do my meals coming up. Every week and a half I switch shifts from 2pm-10pm, then 10pm-6am, and 6am-2pm. How to do this w/out eating too much and making sure I eat enough during the transitions.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright, 2 questions.

1. I got up at 7am, went running and worked out at 11am. It's Low Carb day, already had all my carbs for the day. i plan to sleep most of tomorrow during the day so I'll stay up till like 4 or 5 in the am. Should I keep eating every 3 hours?

2. Can I use those Carb Control sauces with 1g of sugar or less as a marinade when I bake my chicken? Remember I'm on a recomp, not a full cut.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

1.  You can add and additional meal or 2 of protein and veggies.
2.  Sure (for now anyway) just watch the fat and anything else in them.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Ummmm HELLO!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry, my world has been turned upside down with this new job. And surprise, I think I'm going back to a bulk. I figure I still have a good 5-6 months to put on some muscle before I HAVE to start cutting. So I'll start a new "bulking" journal here in a few.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Reviving this Thread*

I'm bringing this thread back because I miss being told what to do by Jodi . Going back to Carb cycling and if Jodi has time it'd be great to be critiqued. Here is yesterday's meals-

*Meals for 1/16/05- NO CARB*

Meal 1, after Cardio- 60g protein, 2tbsp PB

Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1 tuna patty, 1 large Portebella Mushroom cap grilled, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 8oz grilled chicken, green beans, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

*01/17/05*

*Meals 1/17/05 HIGH CARB * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meal 1 Pre w/o- 60g protein, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 2 Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats

Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1 tuna patty, 1.5 cup rice, apple, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- Can of tuna, 1/2 cup CC, 1.5 cup Rice, apple, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 apple, 2 tbsp PB

Meal 6- 6oz fish, Portebella Mushroom cap, olive oil

Meal 7- 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil



I know not to count carbs on High day, but most of these meals I have to pack ahead of time so that's what I gave myself, we'll see what I eat of it. I forgot the fruit in Meal 2.

And I think I have a bit too much protein for this day, I could prob cut back a bit on meal 3 and 4.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL - too funny

Are you cutting?  Cut the fruit down to half an apple.  How much olive oil?  You pre workout meal should have had carbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> LOL - too funny
> 
> Are you cutting?  Cut the fruit down to half an apple.  How much olive oil?  You pre workout meal should have had carbs.


Yeah, cutting. At 220 this am and target weight is 190-195. 

1tbsp olive oil.

I was trying the no carb before w/o because of Ris and Deadbolt but if you think I really should I'd love to have my pre w/o carbs back


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course you should have those carbs on pre-workout on your Low and High days.

What do you mean because of Ris and Dead?

If you are going to have 1tb of olive oil then get rid of one of your 2T of PB.   Too much fat!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Of course you should have those carbs on pre-workout on your Low and High days.
> 
> What do you mean because of Ris and Dead?
> 
> If you are going to have 1tb of olive oil then get rid of one of your 2T of PB.   Too much fat!


Pete said that one of the ways he got into his Competition shape was cutting out carbs pre w/o. That you burn more fat that way. Deadbolt tried it and lost a bunch of BF. So I was giving it a go. But I'll put carbs back in 

Too much fat in that meal, or too much fat for the day? And if it's between olive oil or PB, I can just use garlic and spices  I like my PB


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2005)

I see whoring.....LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I see whoring.....LOL


Where's the whoring


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

And how can I make my rice less dry? When I mix it with tuna or my chicken, it's just so dry.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2005)

add a lil more water to the rice when you cook it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2005)

I want to see proof to back that up regarding the carbs pre-workout.  If you are talking about cardio only then yes I agree, but not lifting.  Hell NO!  Meal 1, Pre and Post are the best times of day to have the carbs because thats when they will be used most for energy.

How bout 1 Serving of PB and 1 Serving of Olive Oil!  The fats from olive oil are better for you than the fats from the PB.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I responded to this the other day but its not showing up.  I don't recall everything I said but the jist of it was taht I thought it would better if you switch Chest and Back workout days so that Back is on high carb day.



I was going to make the same suggestion.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> add a lil more water to the rice when you cook it.


Thanks JLB!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I want to see proof to back that up regarding the carbs pre-workout.  If you are talking about cardio only then yes I agree, but not lifting.  Hell NO!  Meal 1, Pre and Post are the best times of day to have the carbs because thats when they will be used most for energy.
> 
> How bout 1 Serving of PB and 1 Serving of Olive Oil!  The fats from olive oil are better for you than the fats from the PB.



Ris- 





> Ummmm..... Gp got me started on it..... you burn fat when you train on no carbs, and fat really is a great source of energy for your body.... think about it, your body stores fat for spare fuel. Now i'm used to it i don't wanna go back to the carbs. I actually would like to drop about 4% of my bf at the moment too



Ris's W/O shows no carbs before meal-


> 5g's Glutamine
> 1)
> 1 cup oats
> 1 tblsp flax
> ...



I'm sure it worked for Pete, but maybe it's not the best for Carb cycling  And deal on the PB and Olive Oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I was going to make the same suggestion.


That was actually a post back in August, but looking back on it I think I like it LOL. That just might be my split now (with high carb on Back of course).


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

*01/18/05 Low Carb*

*Meal 1-* 1.5 cup oats, 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1TBSP PB

*Meal 2-* 1.5 cup oats, 40g protein, 1/2 apple

*Meal 3- * 1 cup rice, 6oz flounder, 5 fish oil, green beans, 1/2 apple

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, FF cheese, 1TBSP Mayo, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 1TBSP PB

*Meal 6-* 6oz Chicken, 1 mushroom cap, 1 serving Olive Oil, FF Cheese

*Meal 7-* 1/2 cup CC


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2005)

as for the rice - i cook mine in chicken broth instead of water and it's yummy   (i buy the can kind - no fat and like 5 calories in the whole can)


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> as for the rice - i cook mine in chicken broth instead of water and it's yummy   (i buy the can kind - no fat and like 5 calories in the whole can)


I guess I'll have to try that NG. Thanks big time


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 18, 2005)

NG and Rock, try Don Escobar's recipe.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=20086


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Aggie, I'll have to try it w/o the peppers and onions- YUCK


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

*1/19/05 No Carb*

*Meal 1-* 60g Protein, 2TBSP PB

*Meal 2-* 1 can Tuna, 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil

*Meal 3-* 6oz chicken, 3oz Flounder (leftovers  )

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

*Meal 5-* 6oz Steak, Mushroom Cap, FF Cheese.

*Meal 6-* 1/2 cup CC


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

60g of protein?    Don't you find that to be a bit excessive?

1/2 C off CC is not enough, mix in some protein here.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 60g of protein?    Don't you find that to be a bit excessive?
> 
> 1/2 C off CC is not enough, mix in some protein here.


That was after 40min of cardio on an empty stomach. If you think to much it's nixed  How about 1 cup of CC?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

I think 2 scoops of protein is probably enough.

1 C. of CC is fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Jodi, can I have whole wheat bread on High Carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2005)

For now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah! 

Weight 1/16/05- *219.7*
Weight 1/20/05- *215.8*

That's the morning after a No Carb day.


----------



## bracewater (Jan 20, 2005)

forgive my ignorance, but what exactly does carb cycling do for a person


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Carb cycling is a way to lose fat w/o sacrificing too much muscle IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Meals 1/20/05 HIGH CARB*

*Meal 1*, Pre w/o- Oats, 40g protein, 2 TBSP PB, 1/2 apple

*Meal 2-* 40g protein, Oats, 1/2 apple

*Meal 3-* 1.5 cup rice, 5oz Chicken, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* Turkey club sandwich (business lunch  )

*Meal 5-* 40g Protein, 1 TBSP PB

*Meal 6-* 6oz Steak, a few scoops FF CC, Asparagus (yuck)

Now I now I forget the fruit in meal 3 and 4. I don't know why I keep forgetting that!


----------



## bracewater (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Carb cycling is a way to lose fat w/o sacrificing too much muscle IMO.


Sweet, good luck with the diet bro.  If I don't have carbs I get kinda postal  especially chocolate


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2005)

Too much PB.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Cut that first meal to 1TBSP?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Too much PB.


 
That is my least favorite combination of words in the english language


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

*1/21/05 No Carb*

Well today wasn't so good. Everything was fine till the last meal 

*Meal 1*, pre w/o- 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

*Meal 2*, post w/o- 40g protein

*Meal 3-* 7oz chicken, FF Cheese, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, 1/2 cup CC, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

*Meal 6-* Pizza


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

*1/22/05 Low Carb*

*Meal 1*, Pre w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB, 1/2 apple

*Meal 2-* Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple
*
Meal 3-* 7oz chicken, FF Cheese, 5 fish oil
*
Meal 4-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* Tuna Salad w/ oil and vinegar for dressing

*Meal 6-* 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil

I know, more carbs for low carb day but since I had the pizza the night before I didn't want to many carbs today, just pre and post w/o.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

*1/23/05 No Carb*

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 2-* Tuna Salad with FF Cheese and olive oil/vinegar dressing

*Meal 3-* 6oz Chicken, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 7oz Salmon, mushroomcap

*Meal 5-* 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2005)

Your diet seems to be doing pretty well man.  You have to get some fresh pictures up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Your diet seems to be doing pretty well man.  You have to get some fresh pictures up.


Thanks Cow. No pics though  I'll save those till the end!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*1-24-05 Low Carb*

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp PB, 1/3 apple (big apple)

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1 cup oats 1/3 apple (same apple)

*Meal 3-* 1 cup rice, 5oz chicken, 5 fish oil, 1/3 apple (you guessed it)

*Meal 4-* Tuna salad

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 1 tbsp PB

*Meal 6-* 5oz fish, 1 Mushroom cap, 5 fish oil

*Meal 7-* 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> Weight 1/16/05- *219.7*
> Weight 1/20/05- *215.8*
> ...


Weight was 217 this am after a No Carb day. Prob from pizza Fri night.  I'm staying with Thursday as my weigh in day from now on, just once a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

*01/25/2005 Low Carb*

*Meal 1* Pre w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1tbsp PB, 1/3 apple

*Meal 2* Post w/o- 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 3-* 1.3 cups rice, 4.5 oz chicken, 1/3 apple (forgot to take fish oil   )

*Meal 4-* Tuna, FF Cheese, a few walnuts, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 6oz Tuna steak, 1 mushroom cap, FF Cheese, Olive oil

*Meal 7-* 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Jodi, what kind of diet would I follow if I wanted to do refeeds. Just finished reading your write-up on refeeds but wasn't sure what diet that went with.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

Low carb - Keto type diet or a diet with lower than 100g of carbs per day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

So if I had my oats pre and post w/o that would be about all the carbs for the day? Would I eat carbs on non-w/o days? And the protein and fat would still be "healthy" fats and meats right, not like what Monstar does.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

Why would you do that diet?  They suck ass and losing bf is too slow for my liking.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

So what diet are you doing Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

Isocaloric 

Well, I was anyway.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> (forgot to take fish oil   )




You bad bad boy  

Geez, Rock you could buy stock in fish oil..I don't know how you can swallow all of those horse pills 

Diet's looking great tho 

  Can I post in here if I'm not Jodi


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm just trying to get a feel for what you, TP, Dale, TCD etc are doing right now. I just see "refeeds" and such and that sounds like so much fun I'd like a refeed that doesn't include Brown rice, oats or yams, LOL.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

Hahahah  Not!!    I kind of got an idea of how you respond to diets and I think you will not fair well on a diet that requires refeeds.  TP's refeed is oats


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hahahah  Not!!    I kind of got an idea of how you respond to diets and I think you will not fair well on a diet that requires refeeds.  TP's refeed is oats


Oh damn!! Alright, it was worth a try  Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You bad bad boy
> 
> Geez, Rock you could buy stock in fish oil..I don't know how you can swallow all of those horse pills
> 
> ...


I hate fish oil, LOL. I'd rather have Peanut butter  Thanks Jeni, and yes you can post and ask questions in here, just no whoring or we'll turn that whip around on you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

*No Carb Day (with no refeeds in sight )*



Meal 1- 40g protein, 1tbsp PB

Meal 2- 7oz chicken, 5 fish oil

Meal 3- 1 can tuna, FF Cheese, Walnuts, 5 fish oil

Meal 4- 40g protein, 5 fish oil

Meal 5- 6oz steak, mushroom cap

Meal 6- 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil


I might have some chili tomorrow because today is the chili cookoff at work and I'm taking a serving of Brians home (made with venison) because it smells so damn good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
Weight 1/24/05- 217
*Weight 1/27/05- 214.4*

Jodi, is this progressing alright, too fast or not fast enough? The weigh days have been after No carb days. Between 1/20 and today I really only lost 1.4lbs.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

That comes out to 4.17 pounds per week.  However, the first couple of pounds may be the result of changes in water retention and glycogen stores.  I would say stay with it for a few more days and monitor your weight closely.  If you drop another couple of pounds real fast, then I would probably increase your calories a little bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That comes out to 4.17 pounds per week.  However, the first couple of pounds may be the result of changes in water retention and glycogen stores.  I would say stay with it for a few more days and monitor your weight closely.  If you drop another couple of pounds real fast, then I would probably increase your calories a little bit.


How do you get 4.17lbs per week? In 2 weeks I've only lost 4.6lbs. I guess I was expecting to lose more in the beginning due to water loss and all. And I'm sure my weight would be closer to the 218 mark if done after a high or low carb day. Makes me wonder if I've really lost weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How do you get 4.17lbs per week? In 2 weeks I've only lost 4.6lbs. I guess I was expecting to lose more in the beginning due to water loss and all. And I'm sure my weight would be closer to the 218 mark if done after a high or low carb day. Makes me wonder if I've really lost weight.



Actually, I did make a mistake.  I misentered some numbers in the calculator.  It's 3.38 pounds per week.  You take the weight loss since your first weigh in (5.3 pounds) and divide that by the number of weeks since your first weigh in (11 days, which is 1.57 weeks, I accidentally entered 1.27 the first time around).  Voila, you have the number of pounds per week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I did make a mistake.  I misentered some numbers in the calculator.  It's 3.38 pounds per week.  You take the weight loss since your first weigh in (5.3 pounds) and divide that by the number of weeks since your first weigh in (11 days, which is 1.57 weeks, I accidentally entered 1.27 the first time around).  Voila, you have the number of pounds per week.


 Thanks Cow!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
> Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
> Weight 1/24/05- 217
> *Weight 1/27/05- 214.4*
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Looks good


Oh, I didn't see this. Thanks Jodi. 

Another question. Today is supposed to be high carb and legs, but I woke up sick with sore throat so no work or gym. Should it be No Carb again then?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2005)

Make it a LC day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

K, thanks Jodi.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*1/27/04 Low Carb*

Alright, not the best meals. Didn't find out it would be low carb until after my first meal. Didn't feel good so not alot of food, and had some bread as comfort food 

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1tbsp PB

*Meal 2-* 1 can tuna, Cheese, 1tbsp Mayo, 2 slices Grain Bread

*Meal 3-* 4oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 4oz Salmon, 1 mushroom cap

*Meal 5-* 1 cup CC, 1TBSP PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*1/28/04 Normally No Carb*

Again, a bit messed up today. Normally No Carb but still not feeling best so didn't think I should COMPLETELY cut carbs out today. Only one meal with carbs. Would have had some prew/o but didn't decide on this until after I already had my meal.

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1tbsp PB

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1/3 apple, 1 cup oats

*Meal 3-* 4 oz chicken, 1/2 cup FF CC, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 Can Tuna, FF Cheese, walnuts, 1tsp mayo, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* Steak, mushroom cap

*Meal 7-* 1 cup CC, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
> Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
> Weight 1/24/05- 217
> Weight 1/27/05- 214.4


Today:
Weight 2/2/05 - 217.4

WTF?!?!? I have not cheated and I've been following the diet to a T. None of the foods I enjoy like tomatoes or sauces. I even cut my PB intake to 1tbsp a day and use fish oil mostly for the rest of the meals. WHY IS MY WEIGHT UP almost to what it was when I started a month ago?!? 

Sorry but I just don't think Carb Cycling is for me, I'm going to look into some other diets but this just kinda feels like last year all over again except worse.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

When I was carb cycling rocky, my weight cycled too   seriously...Are you weighing yourself on the same type of day (ie after no carb day)?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> When I was carb cycling rocky, my weight cycled too   seriously...Are you weighing yourself on the same type of day (ie after no carb day)?


Yep, always on Thursday after my No Carb day. I have the same routine to make sure the conditions are the same.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

So go to an isocaloric diet.  Your training is different now which could also have a HUGE affect on your weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So go to an isocaloric diet.  Your training is different now which could also have a HUGE affect on your weight.


Your probably right, no in fact I know your right. Your Jodi  I was thinking the same thing, trying to put something together. What is the standard or rule with "cheating" on a isocaloric diet?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What is the standard or rule with "cheating" on a isocaloric diet?




I can't believe you are asking this question Rock 

You are training for a Show right..................you know the answer

Personally I think you should stick with it.  It was only one week with an increase many things can factor into that


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not always right Rock but look at it logically.  You just made a huge training change.  It shocks your body and this is a good thing but give it a few days.  Don't change everything at once and have a little patience.

And if you are serious about competeing, there is no such thing as cheating.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And if you are serious about competeing, there is no such thing as cheating.



and that's the reason folks that compete are a special breed ... they are able to overcome the need to cheat.  It's a tough road Rock ...   I know I couldn't do it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

1) yeah, I agree.  your body needs to adjust to the diffenerent changes that are happening.  Who cares if your weight is up 3lbs???  I mean on acrb cycling you could be holding water form a high carb day.  trust me, you did not gain 3lbs of fat in one week!!

2) how much water are you drinking a day?

3) cycling carbs and cycling calories are great.  i use these techniques when i have to during my contest prep.  But the thing is I look back at some of your posts before the one about your weight and I see this:



> Again, a bit messed up today. Normally No Carb but still not feeling best so didn't think I should COMPLETELY cut carbs out today. Only one meal with carbs.





> Alright, not the best meals. Didn't find out it would be low carb until after my first meal. Didn't feel good so not alot of food, and had some bread as comfort food




When not performed properly..NO diet works!!!!!!

You need to get with the plan and stick with the plan.  If you are looking to compete in June (about 17 weeks out) there is no reason that I should see things like.....Um, had bread.....messed up today.  be serious and get the program together.

Failling to plan is planning to fail.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I can't believe you are asking this question Rock
> 
> You are training for a Show right..................you know the answer
> 
> Personally I think you should stick with it.  It was only one week with an increase many things can factor into that


I knew I could count on you to jump on me LOL! 

No, but seriously. I'm fine with not cheating, the reason I asked is I've just been confused after reading the article about Leptin. I know High carb days are what spill over into leptin but if I'm not doing that diet then what do I do differently to not slow my progress. Does that make sense?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm not always right Rock but look at it logically.  You just made a huge training change.  It shocks your body and this is a good thing but give it a few days.  Don't change everything at once and have a little patience.
> 
> And if you are serious about competeing, there is no such thing as cheating.


I hope you don't think I was being sarcastic Jodi, I was just kidding around and I hope you know how much I think of everything you say and suggest. So do you suggest I stay with Carb cycling awhile longer?!? I just felt extremely frustrated this morning when I weighed and it was up 3 lbs and I felt I looked fat in the mirror. It does freak me out a bit because while I may have a slice of bread here or whatever, I eat a million times better than I used to (excluding the comp last year of course) and don't understand why I seem stuck at this weight range. I'm just getting frustrated.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and that's the reason folks that compete are a special breed ... they are able to overcome the need to cheat.  It's a tough road Rock ...   I know I couldn't do it.


Thanks NT. And I will overcome the need to cheat, just want to know my options you know


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) yeah, I agree.  your body needs to adjust to the diffenerent changes that are happening.  Who cares if your weight is up 3lbs???  I mean on acrb cycling you could be holding water form a high carb day.  trust me, you did not gain 3lbs of fat in one week!!
> *I realize I didn't gain 3lbs of fat in one week, but maybe I did gain 1lb and the rest is water, that's still disdaining to me.*
> 
> 2) how much water are you drinking a day?
> ...


I put my responses up above in bold.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I hope you don't think I was being sarcastic Jodi, I was just kidding around and I hope you know how much I think of everything you say and suggest. So do you suggest I stay with Carb cycling awhile longer?!? I just felt extremely frustrated this morning when I weighed and it was up 3 lbs and I felt I looked fat in the mirror. It does freak me out a bit because while I may have a slice of bread here or whatever, I eat a million times better than I used to (excluding the comp last year of course) and don't understand why I seem stuck at this weight range. I'm just getting frustrated.


Yes stick with it.  You need to learn some patience Rock.  We can tweak your diet more in a few weeks but for now let it be.  You DO NOT need to refeed while you are carb cycling.  That is what high carb days are for and besides, your refeeds would look juust like high carb days because competition refeeds are all clean, not bagels and such.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

you may of gained 1lb of muscle also.  you never know.  just stick to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes stick with it.  You need to learn some patience Rock.  We can tweak your diet more in a few weeks but for now let it be.  You DO NOT need to refeed while you are carb cycling.  That is what high carb days are for and besides, your refeeds would look juust like high carb days because competition refeeds are all clean, not bagels and such.


Alright, I'll stick with it. And I know I need to learn patience, sorry about the freakout. I'll try to be better  So here is my training split now Jodi, what do you suggest for diet break-up for this split? -

Day 1- Chest/Back
Day 2- Legs
Day 3- Off
Day 4- Shoulder/Arms/Traps
Day 5- Off
Day 6- Chest/Back
Day 7- Legs
Day 8- Off

and on and on...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you may of gained 1lb of muscle also.  you never know.  just stick to it.


Your right, I hope I did  Well, I'm going to have a pizza and some chinese food tonight and then start tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your right, I hope I did  Well, I'm going to have a pizza and some chinese food tonight and then start tomorrow.


*J/K*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll stick with it. And I know I need to learn patience, sorry about the freakout. I'll try to be better  So here is my training split now Jodi, what do you suggest for diet break-up for this split? -
> 
> Day 1- Chest/Back *High*
> Day 2- Legs *Low*
> ...


See above.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great, Thank you Jodi.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*2/3/05 Low Carb*

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 1Tbsp PB, 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 3-* 1 cup rice, 4oz chicken, 1/3 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, mustard, cheese, walnuts, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5- * 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 6oz chicken, veggies, 5 fish oil

*Meal 7-* 1 cup CC, 1TBSP PB


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Alright, a few questions-

1. I buy my chicken from Safeway. I wait until it's close to the expiration date then buy it in bulk super cheap. Anyway, I just read the label and it says Boneless, Skinless Breast with *Rib Meat, enhanced with up to 15% solution. Solution ingredients- water, salt and sodium phosphate.* Is this fine for me or not? 

2. I've been marinating my meats in different marinades from the grocery store. I always picked the ones with very low sugar. Is that fine for now or should I cut that out completely also.

3. I have probably 1/4 serving of cheese a day in my Tuna. It's Bistro blend and not high fat. I use very little, just some for taste. Do I need to cut that out or not?

4. I found lowfat Turkey Kielbasa (2.5g fat). Is it alright every now and then (like 1-3oz)  to supplement that with my meal when I have "cravings". Just the taste seems to satisfy me.

5. Should I be watching my sodium intake right now or not?

I think that's it for now  Thanks Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 3, 2005)

1.  Fine for now.
2.  Competition diet - then that means Nope, use dry, low sodium seasonings like Mrs. Dash only.  You can also use chili pepper, chipotle, garlic etc.  Just not those packets.
3.  No dairy allowed in competition dieting - I know it's strict but it's the way it goes.
4.  Do I really need to answer this one? 
5.  Just don't overload your food with sodium.  Don't add salt to foods but don't worry too much about the sodium in foods right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alright, that helps out alot Jodi. Thank you, I think :  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

*02/04/05 No Carb*

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1tbsp PB

*Meal 2-* 5oz chicken, 1 cup Green Beans, 5 fish oil, mustard

*Meal 3-* 1 can tuna, cucumber, 1tbsp Mayo, Hot sauce, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, 7 fish oil, cucumber

*Meal 5-* 4oz albacore tuna steak, 1 cup broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 1 cup CC, 1 TBSP PB

Plus I have extra Cucumber to snack on should it come to that.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2005)

I know it's strict and difficult to follow but that's the way competition dieting is.  If was easy, everyone would be up on that stage.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

Damn looks like boot camp in here heh.  Hy rock I know its tuff and confusing sometimes but its well worth it.  I feel I had GREAT results on carb cycling for the first time I ever dieted while trying to maintain my lbm as well as first time I tried cycling my calories.

You can ask jodi I think I was the BIGGEST pain in the ass to her all of last year while I did it but she really knows what she is doing and she helped me get through my cut.  

Just stick to it and keep it simply for now, no more cheating or eating for fun.  From here on out food is fuel...not ment to be enjoyable or taste great.  It is just suppose to get you through the day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I know it's strict and difficult to follow but that's the way competition dieting is.  If was easy, everyone would be up on that stage.


No, I understand Jodi and I'm fine with it. I'm willing to do what it takes, it's good to know what my parameters are also.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1tbsp PB
> 
> *Meal 2-* 5oz chicken, 1 cup Green Beans, 5 fish oil, mustard
> 
> ...


Sorry, mayo and cottage cheese have to go too.  No dairy and the only fats allowed are from EFA's.  I know you hate me right now but this is your choice


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sorry, mayo and cottage cheese have to go too.  No dairy and the only fats allowed are from EFA's.  I know you hate me right now but this is your choice


Haha, my heart just dropped!!! LOL. Alright, I'm fine with that. I need to start making a list of these things and give myself pep talks too   Do you think Tuna twice a day is alright? Since the only fat is from EFA's, do I cut out steak and natty PB also?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> do I cut out steak and natty PB also?


Natty pb is an efa isn't it....?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Natty pb is an efa isn't it....?


Could be, I wasn't sure.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Could be, I wasn't sure.


Yes it is, nuts, nut butters, olive oil, fish oil, flax seed/oil....all efa's.  Omega 3's and 6's.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yes it is, nuts, nut butters, olive oil, fish oil, flax seed/oil....all efa's.  Omega 3's and 6's.



Beautiful!  natty


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 4, 2005)

Hang in there Rock. The end result will be worth it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Dead and Jeni!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hang in there Rock. The end result will be worth it.


Thanks LiftinBear, I appreciate it! I'm sure it will be worth it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

*2/5/05 High Carb*

*Meals- High Carb*

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, oats, 1/3 apple

*Meal 3-* Rice, 1 can tuna, 1/3 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 5oz Albacore Tuna steak, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 5oz chicken, cucumber, 5 fish oil

Only 5 meals, slept in this morning.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2005)

1/2 apple per meal


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 1/2 apple per meal


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

*2/6/05 Low Carb*

*Diet- Low Carb*

*Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1tbsp PB, 1 cup Oats

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1 cup oats

*Meal 3-* 5oz chicken, Broccoli, 1 cup Rice,  5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, cucumber, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 1 can Tuna, Veggie Mix, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 4oz chicken, 5 fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2005)

What was in the veggie mix?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Just broccoli and Cauliflower. Cauliflower is alright isn't it?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

*2/7/05 No Carb*

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB

*Meal 2-* 5oz chicken, Green Beans,Vinegar, 5 fish oil

*Meal 3-* 1 can Tuna, Broccoli, 5 fish oil, Mustard, Hot sauce

*Meal 4- * 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 5oz Salmon fillet, Green Beans, Vinegar


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

Is Grain Bread cut out now also Jodi on High Carb days? It's alright if it is, just wondering.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2005)

No Bread, no dairy, no WW anything.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

Harshness.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Harshness.


I like it when Jodi's harsh


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

*2/8/05*

*Meals, Low Carb-

Meal 1 Pre w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1TBSP PB, 1.3 cups oats

*Meal 2 Post w/o-* 40g protein, 1/2 apple, 1.3 cups oats

*Meal 3-* 4oz chicken, 1/2 apple, 1 cup Rice, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, Walnuts, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 5oz Salmon Fillet, Green beans

*Meal 7-* Depends what time I hit the bed, if it's early Meal 6 will be my last, if it's later I'll have a can of tuna and 5 fish oil.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2005)

How much on the walnuts?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

They are broken up, not whole so probably 7 half broken pieces. Too much?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2005)

Just so you know 7 halves is 1/2 oz. and 9G of fat.  It's alot more than you thought I bet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just so you know 7 halves is 1/2 oz. and 9G of fat.  It's alot more than you thought I bet.


Uh-huh LOL. Hmmmm... So should I cut out the walnuts and just go with fish oil then?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2005)

I prefer them over the natty PB to be quite honest with ya.  So if you want to keep them ditch the pb


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I prefer them over the natty PB to be quite honest with ya.  So if you want to keep them ditch the pb


You think my 1TBSP of PB a day is bad?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

*2/9/05 No Carb*

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1TBSP PB

*Meal 2-* 6oz chicken, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 3-* 1 Can Tuna, Cucumber, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 40g protein, Cucumber, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 5oz Salmon, Broccoli

*Meal 6-* 4oz chicken, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm going to try to take measurements tomorrow morning as well. 

My split is changing a bit Jodi, what do you think of the following for diet?-

Day 1- Upper/ High Carb
Day 2- Legs/ Low Carb 
Day 3- Off/ No Carb
Day 4- Upper/ Low Carb
Day 5- 10 sprints followed by 30 min med intensity cardio/ Low Carb
Day 6- Off/ No Carb
Day 7- Repeat

That's the new split Patrick has me on, do you think that'll work well to start with?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You think my 1TBSP of PB a day is bad?


For now it's fine but it will need to go away soon.  So finish up your jar and then it's gone.  Sorry


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm going to try to take measurements tomorrow morning as well.
> 
> My split is changing a bit Jodi, what do you think of the following for diet?-
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> For now it's fine but it will need to go away soon.  So finish up your jar and then it's gone.  Sorry


Wait a minute Jodi, let me pull this knife outta my heart! 

GONE?!?!?!? Ahhhhhhhggggggggg...... That is the last pleasure in my life!!!!! Alright, I can handle this. Let me breathe for a moment.

So 5 fish oil along with the shake for Pre w/o will be sufficient?

Oh, and I wanted to mention in here also that the "owner" of the gym I go to now offered to help me pose a few times a week. He's been competing for like 20 years. Tore his bicep last year and I worked on him when he came into the ER, so he's returning the favor in free posing.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Very cool   What do you mean you 'worked on him'???

PB is the only thing keeping me sane now..I just bought a jar from the natty food store...the jar is looking at me right now  

j/k   I WILL deny the peanut!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute Jodi, let me pull this knife outta my heart!
> 
> GONE?!?!?!? Ahhhhhhhggggggggg...... That is the last pleasure in my life!!!!! Alright, I can handle this. Let me breathe for a moment.
> 
> ...


Sorry   But it's competition   No compromises allowed 

Yes the pre wo is fine.

That's awsome about the posing.  Work hard at that and you will do well


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Very cool   What do you mean you 'worked on him'???
> 
> PB is the only thing keeping me sane now..I just bought a jar from the natty food store...the jar is looking at me right now
> 
> j/k   I WILL deny the peanut!


Jodi is not taking any chances with me this year  I don't blame her at all, thankfully I just bought this jar of PB  Actually I'll just finish out the week and then toss the PB. I'd rather say goodbye now than have it drawn out, I don't like long goodbye's 

When he came into the ER I triaged him, explained what happened and what happens next, put'em in a sling and discharged him. Spent alot of time with him though and we were busy so I think that's why he thinks I helped him so much. Then the next day I went to the gym he's at to check up on him. Shoulda seen his Bicep, it just curled up.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, I've never seen a torn bicep before.  But I bet it wasn't the time you spent with him in the ER that got to him, it was likely you going to his gym the next day to check up on him.  Now that's service  !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never seen a torn bicep before.  But I bet it wasn't the time you spent with him in the ER that got to him, it was likely you going to his gym the next day to check up on him.  Now that's service  !!


Probably. Lisa and I were driving by the gym the next day so I thought, hey let's see if he's here and how's he doing. Nothing special but I guess he appreciated it. Really nice guy, eventually had surgery and his arm looks pretty good again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Weight 2/10/05*



> Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
> Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
> Weight 1/24/05- 217
> Weight 1/27/05- 214.4
> Weight  2/2/05 - 217.4


*Weight 2/10/05- 214.2 lbs*

*Waist-* 36inch
*Chest-* 46inch
*Bi's-* 16 3/4 (L) 17(R)
*Forearms-* 12 3/4 (L) 13 (R)
*Quads-* 25 1/4 (L) 25 3/4 (R)
*Calves-* 15


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, way to go on the weight loss


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

Good Job Rock 

Are those Flexed or relaxed?  Warmed up or Cold?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Jeni- Thanks, better than last week! 

Iain- Everything is measured cold but flexed (or for ab- sucked  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

*2/10/05 High Carb*

*Meals High Carb*

*Meal 1-* 1/2 apple, 40g protein, Oats, 1 TBSP PB

*Meal 2-* 1/2 apple, 40g protein, Oats

*Meal 3- * Yam, 4oz chicken, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* Rice, 4oz chicken, 1/2 apple, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 40g protein, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 5oz chicken, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 7-* 1 can tuna, 5 fish oil


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2005)

Why 7 meals?

Oh and see, I told you to chill.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes you did Jodi 

I usually put in 7 meals on days I train early in the morning and have to go to work. I'm usually up from 5am to 9-10pm. So every 3 hours puts me at 7 meals. If I go to bed earlier though I nix that 7th meal. Should I just stick to 6 meals and stretch them out?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, 6 meals please   It's alright to go 3.5-4 hours apart.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, 6 meals please   It's alright to go 3.5-4 hours apart.


That's good for me, I like 6 much better


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

*2/11/05 Low Carb*

*Meals, Low Carb-*

*Meal 1-* 40g protein, 1 TBSP PB, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple

*Meal 2-* 40g protein, 1 cup oats, 1/2 apple

*Meal 3-* 5oz Chicken, 1/2 apple, 4oz yam or sweet potatoe, 5 fish oil

*Meal 4-* 1 can tuna, broccoli, 5 fish oil

*Meal 5-* 5oz Chicken, Green Beans, 5 fish oil

*Meal 6-* 5oz Swordfish Steak, Green Beans, 5 fish oil


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Jodi, if I take an extra rest day or find myself sick one day and unable to train should I make that day a no carb or low carb?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2005)

If you are sick, and I mean not just lazy but sick, then stick with low carb.  You'll need the extra cals to recover.  If your just being plain lazy the no carb.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If you are sick, and I mean not just lazy but sick, then stick with low carb.  You'll need the extra cals to recover.  If your just being plain lazy the no carb.


Gotcha  When am I ever lazy?!? LOL Thanks Jodi.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2005)

How much weight have you dropped since starting this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> How much weight have you dropped since starting this?






			
				Rock said:
			
		

> Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
> Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
> Weight 1/24/05- 217
> Weight 1/27/05- 214.4
> ...


Since starting the Carb Cycling 5.5lbs. From when those last pics were taken for the before pics I've lost 16lbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

> Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
> Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
> Weight 1/24/05- 217
> Weight 1/27/05- 214.4
> ...



Weight 2/22/05- 212.6

Ohhhhh, I came sooooo close to cheating last night. Worked a 12 hour shift and it was No Carb day. Left work at 5:30 and next meal was at 6:00. 6:30 was still stuck in non moving traffic and was feeling extemely sick. So I said I'll just go to Burger King and grab a burger before home, screw it. Who cares if I cheat just once I was sooooo hungry. But then I thought about how that would make me feel afterwards and if it  would really satiate my desire. So I made it home and had a can of Tuna  MMmmm.....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Good stuff   Keep at it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks! I also got and started the Sesathin/Lean X-treme/ and Glucophase last Friday.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice let me know your thoughts


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2005)

Good job - no BK


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So I made it home and had a can of Tuna  MMmmm.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Nice let me know your thoughts


Will do  What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good job - no BK


Haha, I know  It was a BAD night, but I feel I made a very positive step or breakthrough with still saying no to it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


LOL, you get excited for tuna too?!?


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hey Rock*

Just curious how your eating program was going so I thought I'd pop in here for a bit...have to get some updated pics posted so we can see how cut-up ya are!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Weight 1/16/05- 219.7
> Weight 1/20/05- 215.8
> Weight 1/24/05- 217
> Weight 1/27/05- 214.4
> ...



Weight 2/25/05- 211

That is a bit quicker than the past losses but I also started the Sesathin/Glycophage and lean extreme so I expect to lose a bit more quickly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Just curious how your eating program was going so I thought I'd pop in here for a bit...have to get some updated pics posted so we can see how cut-up ya are!


Things are going great LiftinBear, thanks for checking in. Maybe I'll post pics when I hit 200. THere are enough Fat pics of me on here


----------

